# Calais to Dolomites



## len501 (Jun 11, 2007)

As a first timer to traveling through Germany to the Dolomites can anyone give ideas of routes and stopovers please.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*location*

Where are you travelling from in the UK len>?

Towing or not?

TM


----------



## len501 (Jun 11, 2007)

yes starting from uk


----------



## len501 (Jun 11, 2007)

not towing


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*where*



len501 said:


> yes starting from uk


Setting off from where in the UK, North, South, Midlands? Manchester?


----------



## len501 (Jun 11, 2007)

Bristol


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Len

I came back from Italy via Austria staying near the Dolomites last year.

I would suggest heading through Luxembourg to Trier and then following the Moselle. Here there are numerous Stellplatze for you to stop at by the river. Then pick up the Rhine. We stopped at Bacharach and Nierstein at a lovely stellplatze on a vineyard.

Then pick up the Romantic Road through Bavaria where you will find wonderful medieaval towns. Fussen at the southern end is worth a stop to visit Neuschwanstein Castle.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuschwanstein_Castle

On into Austria avoiding toll roads to the Dolomites.

Jed


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

jedi said:


> Hi Len
> 
> I came back from Italy via Austria staying near the Dolomites last year.
> 
> ...


And then from Fussen to Innsbruck, Brunico, San Candido
in San Candido depending on the weather and time of year take the 40k bike ride to Lienz, you can rent bikes and the ride is all down hill with a train that takes you back. From there to Cortina and you are in the middle of the Dolomites. You could now head west to be more into them or head east to the coast and then up to Trieste and then wind you way home.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dolomites*

Hi

Is your motorhome over or under 3500kg? This will affect my answer as the toll situation is different for the two weights.

There are several routes though available though.

Russell


----------



## len501 (Jun 11, 2007)

Under 3500


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dolomites*

Hi

I would go this way....

Calais - Dunkerque - Lille - Belgium - Mons - Arlon - Luxembourg - Metz (all that is totally toll free and you get cheap diesel at the services in Luxembourg), then either...

a) pay a toll to Strasbourg and continue toll free to Mulhouse

b) toll free, Metz, Chateau Salins, Saverne, Molsheim, Obernai (lovely little town for a stop, free parking and a lovely municipal site), then on to Mulhouse

Enter Switzerland at Basle and buy your Swiss vignette - 40 SFR is the cost - you can pay in euro and carry on towards Zurich, St Gallen and enter Austria.

Another Vignette is required for the Austrian motorway, carry on towards Innsbruck and then the A22 motorway into Italy.

OR

You could go via Luxembourg then into Germany, Stuttgart, Ulm, the Fussen Pass and then onto the Austrian motorways.

OR

Calais - Basle as above, then Lucerne, St Gotthard, Milan, Verona and up the A22 motorway, passing close to Lake Garda. This is probably the higher mileage route but one we used with coaches when we stayed in the mountain resorts.

Cheers

Russell


----------



## len501 (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks Russelll I fancy the Germany route ,len


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Another option for you with more emphasis on Germany...

A16/A18 Calais - Brugge

A10 Bruxelles

R0 Bruxelles Ring

A3/A2/A76 Leuven - Genk - Aachen

A4 towards Koln

A61 Koblenz - Ludwigshafen

A65 Karlsruhe

A8 Stuttgart - Ulm

A7 Kempten - Fussen

Austria (Vignette)

B179/B189 Telfs

A12 Innsbruck

A13 Italy

A22 south then cut across to the Dolomites.

About 720 miles, Only toll is short stretch of A22 in Italy and of course the Austrian vignette.

Stoppover wise, depends on how much of a rush you're in, we always use aires/stellplatze, theres plenty to choose from on the way down.

Aachen, Koln, Bacharach beside the Rhein, you could modify the route slightly from here and cut across to Wurzburg and then as mentioned, follow the >>Romantischestrasse<< down to Fussen, loads of places to stay along that route. Rothenburg o d Tauber, Dinkelsbuhl, Nordlingen, Donauworth, Ausberg, Schongau etc etc.
2 x stellplatze in Fussen suitable for overnight stops before hitting Austria/Italy.

Check out the MHF database for most of these stoppovers and more along the way once you've decided your route.

Pete


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

jedi said:


> Hi Len
> 
> I came back from Italy via Austria staying near the Dolomites last year.
> 
> ...


Agree with that route, we did it last year and we are going again this year, enjoy your trip.

Keith


----------

